# copy pictures from PC to Ipad



## etaf

been working on a laptop today 
Windows 7 64bit

and wanted to copy all the pictures across to an ipad - thought this should be easy - dah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

in itunes , no options to include photos ?
looked at preferences, could not find option for photos 
Didn't see any options when the ipad was connected in itunes when clicking on the device - but may have missed that

connected ipad to PC using usb cable and browsed to the internal storage - BUT was not allowed to copy the images into the ipad 
didn't look for the "enable disk use" or see it - but maybe this is what I missed - also wasnt sure if i could copy all the folders over and where to on the internal memory , if i could have copied.

looked at picasso as an option to export to ipad , and that made no difference , seemed to export only to a subfolder on desktop 

looking on google - appears to be very complicated and requires a camera accessory 

any suggestions - i will need to talk someone through over the phone - so any images would be good 

thanks


----------



## nvrsummer2

You cant sync photos in itunes? Choose what you want to sync and go into photos across the top. Choose what you want


----------

